# hair on legs?!?!?



## Angelica

ladies i am freaking out!!
i have noticed that my 21 month old daughter has some fine hair on the bottom part of her legs- near ankles!!

i am pretty sure this hasnt always been there & am worried now!!

any ideas/tips/advice??

(Ps we are of asian origin and have black hair)


----------



## x-amy-x

its normal to have body hair i think!


----------



## Angelica

does ur lo?

mine doesnt really have it anywhere else(well maybe a bit on her back but thats ok)
the reason y i have noticed the legs is bcoz the rest of them are smooth(how i thought a babys should be!)


----------



## x-amy-x

she has very fine hair but she's quite fair at the min! i had hair on my legs as a kid, im dark haired xx


----------



## emilyjade

my LO has body hair but as hes fair you cant really see it but hes got it near where genital hair is and where a tash should be, i think its normal tbh x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine both have VERY fine light hair all over x


----------



## huggybear

My friend (who is Columbian) her LO is very hairy, starts from her head, down her back and legs too, even her toes, too cute, totally normal.


----------



## kiwimama

It's totally normal - all human beings have hair ALL over their bodies (a characteristic of mammals.) I don't notice any hair on my lo but can see fine hairs on her back, legs etc when she is in front of a window or something like that. Being that you have dark hair would mean you can see the hairs more easily. Nothing to worry about! :)


----------



## Abz1982

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Mine both have VERY fine light hair all over x

Yeah, Emma is kinda 'fuzzy' all over. Not like a bear but it seems more than an adult - only because she is so little.


----------



## Blah11

Amelie has a fine coating of hair everywhere too especially her back :rofl: poor kid.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Blah11 said:


> Amelie has a fine coating of hair everywhere too especially her back :rofl: poor kid.

lol my matthew is like that:cloud9:


----------



## Angelica

Ladies I hope u dont think im going mad but im getting really upset by this!!

I keep checking her legs to see how much it is! 

its not THAT noticeable but bcoz i know its there now to me it is! its also more obv as the area around it is plain!! 

Im soo worried that it will spread and spread till shes hairy as me!! I cant talk to my husband as he thinks i exaggerate everything.

Did mention to doc yday when i took little one regarding her cough and he said its nothing to worry about?!

But i spoke to him again & he said he will refer to a paedtrician to put my mind at rest!!

Also spoke to hv who said most of the time this hair will fall out- is that true??


----------



## Angelica

anyone?

:(


----------



## Sarahkka

I'd listen to your doctor and not worry about it.
If it makes you feel better to go see a pediatrician, then go get further peace of mind, but if she is otherwise healthy, I really wouldn't worry.
No one is going to think she's any less cute for a little hair, and if they do, they aren't the kind of people you want in your child's life anyway.


----------



## Angelica

Thank u!

But i am still stressed altho trying not to think too much about it all of the time!

Is there any chance it may just fall out?


----------



## Weeplin

It could do. I am not 100% on it though. Jason used to have really hairy ears and that fell out.


----------



## danapeter36

I think everyone is supposed to be covered in fine hair? You cant usually see it on babies unless the light hits them. Alayna hasnt got any hair anywhere apart from head eyebrows and eyes atm but she is very fair. Sounds normal to me!


----------



## Fabmumof3

Sounds normal to me - its just more noticeable if your hair is darker. My son was born with a wee fuzzy hairy back and still has got it!


----------



## morri

I had a lot of hair as a kid too, already.


----------



## Angelica

I still havent been to see anyone about this
Main reason is that my husband is fighting with me over it & saying that bcoz i overreact all the time our LO has already had 4 courses of antibiotics with numerous visits to gp, a&e etc

He says there is no need to worry or do anything unless she becomes really hairy like a monkey!

I am really really trying to be sensible about this and not stress too much as i already have a very stressful & complicated life! There is little for me to be happy about so I can REALLY do without extra things!


----------



## Belle

My daughter (19months)has hair but very fine and also my 5 and 1/2 year old son does too! Its normal.


----------



## mari72

My daughter has a really hairy back, all blond and downy but significantly hairy. She also has a little patch of hair on her arm about the size of a 5p piece, her little monkey patch!! I'd not worry about it if i was you. Babies are humans and we're all different, i'm not sure there's any pathological condition associated with little areas of hair and it seems that lots of us have babies who aren't bald all over. Try to relax xx


----------



## Sharon

Hi stop worrying, the reason we have hair is to keep us warm, its there for a reason and completely normal. My little boy has a tuft at the bottom of his spine just like his dad, attractive hey! Dont fret, its only hair.x


----------

